# Livery Yard in Essex



## MsDaisy (29 June 2010)

Hiya
I am looking for a nice  Livery yard in Essex...I would prefer Ongar,Epping Romford and surrounding areas but to be honest will consider any area as long as yard is what Im looking for.
Thanks


----------



## daydreambeliever (29 June 2010)

Sorry in North Essex so cant help. Hope this helps to keep your post on the 1st page a bit longer though


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (29 June 2010)

Is Collier row in Romford too far? I don't know the name  But know there is one there. Not far from the Bowling alley I think. I would also recommend looking in the Essex rider (If you haven't done so already that is)


----------



## MsDaisy (1 July 2010)

Hiya sarahsum1
I knew a few people that used to be at a yard in Collier Row  also not far from the Bowling alley..possibly the same one your talking about but they didnt speak too highly of it so Im a bit reluctant to go there 

Thanks daydreambeliver


----------



## wanderersmelody (1 July 2010)

I'm at a nice yard in Upminster - I'll try and PM you


----------



## MsDaisy (1 July 2010)

Hi wandersmelody
Thanks for that..looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (1 July 2010)

MsDaisy said:



			Hiya sarahsum1
I knew a few people that used to be at a yard in Collier Row  also not far from the Bowling alley..possibly the same one your talking about but they didnt speak too highly of it so Im a bit reluctant to go there 

Thanks daydreambeliver 

Click to expand...

Oh well there you go  Word of mouth is usually a good sign as to whether somewhere is good or not, so I make you right not wanting to go. I don't know it personally I just remember it from when I lived In Collier row.


----------



## MsDaisy (2 July 2010)

Someone mentioned a livery yard something 'smoothy' in Havering area...has anyone heard of this place and know what its like?


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

Where are you at the mo?

When i was looking i saw loads - Collier Row /Romford there was
Forest Farm,
Home Farm,
Brook Farm
The olde Brook Farm
Springvale
The water tower

Im now at Upminster - not sure if thats too far - if you want any info on any places let me know


----------



## MsDaisy (2 July 2010)

Hiya Farma
Thanks for that info...Do you have any addresses for the yards? The only ones I know are Forest Farm and Brook Farm.


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

Not specific addresses but can tell you Springvale is on Church rd so next left after the Bear Pub then on your right.
The olde brook farm is on murthering lane.
The water tower is where the water tower is at stapleford abbotts on the green - you wont miss it!
Home farm is on the rd from collier row through stapleford abbotts - i think that is the one that says smoothy outside - 

What were you requirements from a livery yard ?- i can tell you what i liked and disliked about them.


----------



## MsDaisy (2 July 2010)

Farma
Upminister area would be fine


----------



## MsDaisy (2 July 2010)

Farma
Good turnout,indoor/outdoor sch,hacking,resonably priced,not too noisy or bitchy,stays open late!


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

Upminster has:

Harwood Hall (where i am)
Hacton ParK Farm
Bury Farm
Lilliputs
Strawberry Farm

Then just over the 127
Woodend Farm,
Boyles crt
Howards farm (which i really liked but had no spaces a few months ago)
oh and Budges at Harold Wood which i havent viewed but seems to get good reviews on here


----------



## MsDaisy (2 July 2010)

Hiya
with these yards..do you know whether they have their name on the outside ..sometimes its so hard to find them and Ive gone into premises that look like a livery yard only to get a real funny look and a cold reception


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

Haha - i know what you mean - i nearly got mauled by 2 alsations at one yard and when they said oh sorry come in there are vacancies i knew it wasnt going to be the yard for me!

Are there any particular that you want to look at or like the sound of? There are so many!


----------



## MsDaisy (2 July 2010)

.well to be quite honest I'd like to take a look at all of them to see which suits me best..i'd really like someone living on site...like good security.
Have you been at any of the others you have mentioned..it would be nice to know a bit about them before going ..dont really want to be moving about and its nice to know what to expect lol I know there are good and bad with all yards and I suppose you just have to weigh up the differnces.


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

Its difficult because what some people like others dont but my faves where

in order
1. Howards farm had good security, in & outdoor school super grazing and hacking.
2. Harwood Hall - not such good security but has in & outdoor school, derby field, small off rd ride - not the best hacking but some - nice & experienced people there.
3. Hacton park - very good security, minimal grazing with overstocked fields but very smart yard with nice people, outdoor school only, tracks for riding round but limited hacking, quite expensive at £140pcm diy.
4. Home Farm - outdoor school only, lovely hacking and summer grazing but didnt like winter t/o at all and stables were too small for my 16'3.
5. Bury farm - huge stables, in & outdoor school, nice summer t/o, coral style winter t/o and no access to hacking.
6. Tylers- nice in & outdoor school, good hacking, grazing wasnt great but all yr t/o, good security.
7. Lilliputs - dont know much other than excellent grazing - looks smart.
8. Silverdale - has indoor school and an outdoor being built - nice grazing thats limited over winter but i think they still go out at least for a bit every day.
9. boyles crt - lovely grazing with 24/7 thru the summer - only 1 40 x 20 school which you arent allowed to jump in - lovely hacking close and good security - very cheap livery.
10. Strawberry farm - very cheap and cheerful - looks really shabby and you have to cross a major road for the summer fields - i know a couple of people that are happy there though so must be nicer that it looks.
11. The water tower - i dont know much about but have heard amazing reviews from others - there werent any spaces when i looked.
12. woodend farm - good security, 24/7 summer grazing which means not always alot of grass left, small outdoor school, excellent hacking to thorndon close by.

ok i think thats it - if you want any more info let me know!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 July 2010)

MsDaisy said:



			Someone mentioned a livery yard something 'smoothy' in Havering area...has anyone heard of this place and know what its like? 

Click to expand...

My cousin used to keep her horse in Noak hill, Just past Collier row. It's off the main road bit near a pub, i'll try and find out the name and if it is any good


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

Thats three horseshoes farm - i dont know much about that place though so youll have to pop in there .


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 July 2010)

Farma said:



			Upminster has:

Harwood Hall (where i am)
Hacton ParK Farm
Bury Farm
Lilliputs
Strawberry Farm

Then just over the 127
Woodend Farm,
Boyles crt
Howards farm (which i really liked but had no spaces a few months ago)
oh and Budges at Harold Wood which i havent viewed but seems to get good reviews on here
		
Click to expand...

I sHarwood hall still running then? (obviously if you're there) I used to jump there, I also knew a couple of ladies that liveried there. I remember they built an old peoples home there somewhere?


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

Yes the 2 arenas closed quite a few years ago and they built a nursing home - but there is still a livery yard with roughly 35 horses a massive outdoor school, a sand school, derby field, small indoor school, and loads of turnout - lovely!


----------



## salamo (2 July 2010)

You could also try Simone Wards place for livery, same lane as howards although is a dressage orientated yard


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 July 2010)

Farma said:



			Yes the 2 arenas closed quite a few years ago and they built a nursing home - but there is still a livery yard with roughly 35 horses a massive outdoor school, a sand school, derby field, small indoor school, and loads of turnout - lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Yes from what I can remember it was always lovely there! Shame the schools went. I used to like going up there on comp nights, they had a bar didn't they.
Is a lady called Beth still there? Doubt it  She was in the stables near to the car park (well was a carpark at the time) 
ETA I used to hack there from my yard, which was Deeks also known as Hunts hill farm on aveley road. Think thats just a farm shop and christmas tree shop now 

Is the small indoor school what they used to use as the warm up arena?


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

I used to be in those stables! If you were at deeks did you also used to go to aveley and district when that was on?


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 July 2010)

Farma said:



			I used to be in those stables! If you were at deeks did you also used to go to aveley and district when that was on?
		
Click to expand...

I was a member!! I still have some old cuttings from the Essex rider results page from about 17 years ago! I used to compete 3 ponies there, and of course it was held on the land of my yard was so bonus!


----------



## Farma (2 July 2010)

i rode there about 17 years ago also! - it was such a fab little show for us locals - we used to hack from harwood there - i bet we know each other lol!


----------



## MsDaisy (4 July 2010)

Hi Farma
Thanks for all the info...started looking yesterday but only had time to look for one so went looking for 'Silverdale'...followed your instructions but couldnt find it ...
I have heard about a stud farm in Harold Wood that does livery..do you know anything about that one?


----------



## Farma (4 July 2010)

Hi msdaisy - the harold wood one i think is budges yard - there have been posts on here about that yard if you do a search - i dont know anything about it but there have been a few liveries on here saying how nice it is.

The silverdale is called springvale i think - sorry!  go past the bear pub turn left onto church rd then its just on the right - i think it used to be marricots.


----------



## wanderersmelody (7 July 2010)

THink you may find Howards Farm currently has one stable for DIY available. PM me if you want contact details. They do go quick though. Think they may have a waiting list but for people with two horses....


----------

